
Show HN: Concrete.css, a simple and to the point CSS microframework - louismerlin
https://concrete.style
======
stephenr
The irony of a css “framework” that says it’s built for “lightness” and then
immediately recommends the single biggest cause of weird page display for
people on slow connections: a web font.

------
ChrisGranger
's/lighness/lightness'

~~~
louismerlin
Fixed, thanks Chris !

